# Horrende Rechnungen durch Talknet bzw. BT Ignite und Nexnet



## Sunshine1z (26 April 2004)

Hallo an alle Forumsbenutzer!

Ich bin ein neuer User und habe direkt ein großes Problem und hoffe auf Euren Rat!

Seit Juli 2003 gehe ich über meinen analogen Anschluss (56 kb Modem) über den Internet-by-call Service "talknet-by-call" ins Internet und hatte immer so zwischen 20,00 und 50,00 Euro Gebühren im Monat fürs Internet.

Ende Februar 2004 flattert mir die Rechnung der Telekom ins Haus, in der unter anderem für o. g. Internet-by-call-Dienst 148,49 Euro plus 16 % Mehrwertsteuer (also insgesamt 172,25 Euro) verlangt wurden. *schluck*   

Habe dann sofort bei der in der Rechnung als Ansprechpartner bei Einwendungen gegen die Forderung genannten BT (Germany) GmbH & Co.oHG (N) Widerspruch gegen diese Forderung erhoben (Einschreiben mit Rückschein) und einen lückenlosen Einzelverbindungsnachweis für die angeblich von mir versurfte Zeit verlangt und darauf hingewiesen, dass ich - sollte BT Ignite meiner Aufforderung nicht nachkommen und ich weitere Zahlungsaufforderungen erhalten, ohne dass ein detaillierter Einzelverbindungsnachweis erbracht wurde - Anzeige wegen Betruges bei der örtlichen Polizei erstatten würde.

Auf mein Schreiben kam folgende Antwort (datiert vom 25.03.04), nicht von BT Ignite, sondern von der NEXNET GmbH:

"Sehr geehrte Frau XYZ,

die Nexnet GmbH ist ein neutrales Abrechnungshaus, das u. a. im Auftrag der BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG die Bearbeitung von Rechnungsreklamationen sowie das gesamte Mahnwesen übernommen hat.
Die Abrechnung der von Ihnen reklamierten Rechnungsposition wird zur Zeit im Hinblick auf eine zufrieden stellende Lösung bei der BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG geprüft. Dies kann noch etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.

Selbstverständlich werden Sie zu dieser Rechnungsposition bis zur Klärung Ihres Anliegens keine Zahlungsaufforderungen erhalten."

Soweit so gut, dachte ich.

Bis die "1. Mahnung" (datiert vom 30.03.04) bei mir im Briefkasten lag, über 173,25 Euro (also plus 1,00 Euro Mahnkosten).  :evil: 

Ich habe erstmal nicht darauf reagiert und abgewartet. Doch der 2. Hammer sollte noch folgen, als Ende März 04 die nächste Telekom-Rechnung im Briefkasten darauf lauerte, mir den Herzinfarkt meines Lebens zu bescheren (bildlich gesprochen), da ich angeblich für 449,82 Euro plus 16 % MwST. = 521,79 Euro !!! über "talknet-by-call" im Internet gesurft haben sollte, *bei einem Minutenpreis von 1,49 Cent.*  :bigcry: 

Ich habe dann sofort am 31.03.04 auch dieser Forderung widersprochen, per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an die BT Ignite (Germany)... , habe auch zu dieser Rechnung einen lückenlosen Einzelverbindungsnachweis angefordert und auf eine evtl. Anzeige wegen Betruges hingewiesen und abgewartet.

Am 16. April 2004 erhalte ich von der Nexnet GmbH folgendes Schreiben, und genau dazu hoffe ich, könnt Ihr mir Tipps geben, wie ich mich jetzt zu verhalten habe. Hier also der Original-Text:

"Sehr geehrte Frau XYZ,

wir bestätigen den Eingang Ihres Schreibens vom 31.03.04.

Bei der von Ihnen reklamierten Rechnungsposition (Art.-Nr. 46712) [Anmerkung von mir: darunter fällt der so hoch berechnete "talknet-by-call" Dienst auf der Telekom-Rechnung sowohl im Februar als auch im März 2004] ist in einigen Fällen bedauerlicherweise ein Abrechnungsfehler aufgetreten.

Die BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG hat sämtliche Leistungsdaten überprüft und eine Gutschrift über den zuviel berechneten Betrag erstellt. Der Gutschriftbetrag wird auf einer Ihrer folgenden Telekom-Rechnungen ausgewiesen und mit dem gesamten Betrag dieser Rechnung verrechnet.

Ein darüber hinaus verbleibendes Guthaben wird mit künftigen Forderungen der Deutschen Telekom AG verrechnet.

Leider kann die Gutschrift nicht direkt mit der Ursprungsforderung verrechnet werden. Wir weisen daher vorsorglich darauf hin, dass Sie im Falle eines verbleibenden Guthabenbetrages durchaus eine Mahnung für Rechnungspositionen der BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. oHG oder anderer Anbieter erhalten können. In diesem Fall sind die Mahnungen berechtigt, da Ihr Guthaben nicht für den Ausgleich der Forderungen von anderen Anbietern verwendet wird.

Sollte die geschilderte Vorgehensweise auf Ihren Fall zutreffen, möchten wir uns für die damit verbundenen Unannehmlichkeiten bei Ihnen entschuldigen. Für Rückfragen stehen Ihnen die Mitarbeiter unseres Call Centers gerne zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Ihr Customer Service Team."  :-? 

Das hört sich ja alles ganz positiv an, aber irgendwie auch komisch, ich blicke da ehrlich nicht ganz durch, von wegen Gutschrift und Verrechnung mit Telekom-Rechnungen.

Das hieße ja, dass ich die Gesamtsumme von 694,04 Euro erstmal bei Nexnet bezahlen soll, damit die dann die falsch berechnete Summe meinem Telekom-Konto gutschreiben?

Oder verstehe ich das falsch?

Und dann dieser letzte Satz: "Sollte diese Vorgehensweise auf Ihren Fall zutreffen..." und oben heißt es: "Bei der von Ihnen reklamierten Rechnungspostion ist ein Abrechnungsfehler aufgetreten..."

Wissen die selber nicht, ob ich jetzt von dem Fehler betroffen bin oder nicht? Und einen detaillierten Einzelverbindungsnachweis für beide beanstandeten Forderungen habe ich auch immern noch nicht erhalten.

Wer weiss Rat oder kann mir diesen merkwürdigen letzten Brief erklären?

Zahlen werde ich auf alle Fälle keinen Cent, und ich wette, ich bekomme noch weiterhin Mahnungen von Nexnet. Habe mich hier schon im Forum informiert, dass man bis zum Mahnbescheid nichts unternehmen und dann sofort gegen den Mahnbescheid widersprechen soll. 

Bin verunsichert und über Tipps oder Infos jeder Art sehr dankbar!  :roll: 

Beste Grüße,

Sunshine1z


_Alle evtl. Rechtschreib-, Grammatik-, Komma- und Tippfehler wurden absichtlich zur Belustigung des geneigten Lesers eingefügt._


----------



## KatzenHai (26 April 2004)

Schreiben und Sachidee sind wohl mehrfach verwendbar: Nexnet für BT (Germany) und Talknet ....

Dort auch in den nächsten Tagen eine Antwort.

Nexnet weiß erkennbar nicht, in welcher Höhe BT jetzt festgestellt und in welcher Höhe gutgeschrieben wurde. Man soll also einfach alles zahlen und abwarten, wie hoch dann ggf. die Gutschrift ausfallen mag.

Erkennbar, dass denen dies gefiele, u.a. auch, weil man eine Gutschrift ja erst mal mit zukünftigem Surfen "abfeiern" muss, also bei Talknet Kunde bleibt. Man muss sich hierauf natürlich nicht einlassen, da ja zugleich zugestanden wird, dass die bisherige Rechnung nicht begründet war. 

Soll man doch erst mal ne Neue verfassen und schicken, die bezahlen wir dann auch brav ...


----------



## Torian (29 April 2004)

*Re: Horrende Rechnungen durch Talknet bzw. BT Ignite und Nex*

Bei http://www.web.de gibt es das Programm "Smartsurfer", das zeigt dir immer den momentan günstigsten Internet-Provider an.  Oder wolltest du weiterhin via Talkline surfen? :roll:


----------



## Sunshine1z (29 April 2004)

*Was soll ich jetzt machen?*

Hallo nochmal an alle Forumsbenutzer,

ich hab heute echt gedacht, ich breche zusammen.

Komme gerade von der Arbeit, in meinem Briefkasten liegt die Abrechnung der Telekom von April 2004.
Mit leicht zittrigen Fingern, halb schon in Erwartung des nächsten Hammers, der nun folgen könnte, öffne ich den Umschlag und finde als Rechnungsbetrag -550,02 Euro. Verwirrt blättere ich um, und finde da unter "Verbindungen über BT Germany ..." folgenden Text:
Rufnummer: xyz
Verbindungen vom 08.03.04 bis 14.03.04
Gutschriften, Artikel-Nr. 41267, Euro -537,56

Davon haben die Jungs von der Telekom dann noch den Betrag für den Telefonanschluss abgezogen und andere Rechnungspositionen und übrig blieb ein Gutschriftbetrag von 474,02 Euro plus 16% MwST. (76,00 Euro) macht einen Rechnungsbetrag von minus 550,02 Euro.

NUR: Ich bin mit dieser Verfahrensweise ÜBERHAUPT nicht einverstanden, denn das hieße ja, dass ich NEXNET die fällige Summe, die sich überhaupt nicht mit der mir gutgeschriebenen deckt, ZAHLEN muss. Und das WILL ich NICHT!!!!!!

Ich werde jetzt doch einen Anwalt einschalten, da ich echt nicht mehr weiter weiss und eine höllenmässige Angst haben, auf einen Schlag über 600,00 Euro (Summe aus den falsch berechneten Februar und März-Abrechnungen von Talknet bzw. Nexnet bzw. BT Ignite) zahlen zu müssen.

Wer mir vielleicht doch noch einen Tip geben kann, möge hier posten.

Bin im Moment stinksauer über diese dreiste Verfahrensweise von Nexnet und Konsorten und könnte echt in die Ecke kotzen!!!!!!!  :argue: 

Sunshine1z


----------



## KatzenHai (30 April 2004)

*Re: Was soll ich jetzt machen?*



			
				Sunshine1z schrieb:
			
		

> Davon haben die Jungs von der Telekom dann noch den Betrag für den Telefonanschluss abgezogen und andere Rechnungspositionen und übrig blieb ein Gutschriftbetrag von 474,02 Euro plus 16% MwST. (76,00 Euro) macht einen Rechnungsbetrag von minus 550,02 Euro.



Wie wäre es denn, die T-Com zur Auszahlung aufzufordern? Gutschrift ist Gutschrift ...


----------



## Counselor (30 April 2004)

Das hat schon den Touch von Bauernschläue:

1) BT Ignite rechnet falsch ab
2) Kunde soll falsch berechneten Betrag an Nexnet zahlen = Telekomkonzern hat realen Geldzufluss
3) Telekom gibt Gutschrift, die nicht ausbezahlt wird

Ergebnis: Der Telekomkonzern borgt sich vom Kunden zinslos einen Haufen Kohle.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 April 2004)

Vielleicht hat das wirklich System:

Die Telekomiker buchen jetzt mehrere Monate lang nicht ab - die BT-NxNt-Typen mahnen weiter (Gutschrift hat ja noch keine Gegenbuchung) - und der User versucht verzweifelt, seine 170 € bei BT abzusurfen.

Für Talknet/Bt heißt das: Im Moment eine ziemlich geile Liquidität, viele "treue" Kunden und in einschlägigen Foren auch noch namentliche Werbung ...

:kotz:


----------



## KatzenHai (30 April 2004)

Die Himmelsrichtung kann eigentlich nur eine sein:

Bei der DTAG die übrigen Beiträge in's Soll stellen und die Gutschrift ausbuchen lassen. Dann heben sich Soll und Haben der BT/Nexnet/Talknet-Kosten gegeneinander auf und sind neutralisiert (wie's ja auch rechtmäßig ist).

Und alles, was dann noch an Mahnung kommt - ignorieren oder negative Feststellungsklage, je nach Lust.

Flankierende Schreiben sind Anfang der Woche zu finden im Parallelthread  Nexnet für BT (Germany) und Talknet ....


----------

